# 22LR Ammo for Target Shooting?



## 22Cal (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Please keep in mind that I'm a rank amateur at target shooting (or shooting in general). That being said, over the past 6-8 months I've taken an interest in it. I have a Browning Buck Mark and I recently purchased a Ruger MKIII, Competion with a Millett red dot scope. Both guns I enjoy shooting very much. I generally shoot 1200-1500 rounds per month. 

I've homed-in on a particular ammo only because I get no duds and no jams with it. I have no reason to believe this is best best stuff for target shooting.

Please tell me what your thoughts are. :mrgreen:

Cal


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If it goes bang every time, that's half the battle right there.
I stick to CCI products because all my .22s shoot it well. Now if I need to compete, I would likely do an ammo comparison for the particular gun, and find out what works the best for that application. In my Silhouette Rifle, CCI Mini-Mags were among the best. IIRC Eley black box was fantastic, but geez that stuff is expensive, and it wasn't THAT much better. It doesn't take very long to reach the point of diminishing returns. 
Heck, CCI Blazers are plenty accurate in my MK3.


----------



## 22Cal (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Overkill,

Thanks for the reply. Yes....they go bang everytime, but I was hoping for some ammo which would make me a better shooter. I guess that ain'ta' gonna' happen! :mrgreen:

Cal


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

To me the important thing is what the bullets do to the gun. I found the CCI Mini-Mags leave the barrel a little cleaner with the copper-clad bullets. They may be just slightly more expensive than other brands. I also like the handy box that makes it so easy to load 10 each time. I shoot 10 per target.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ala Tom said:


> To me the important thing is what the bullets do to the gun. I found the CCI Mini-Mags leave the barrel a little cleaner with the copper-clad bullets. They may be just slightly more expensive than other brands. I also like the handy box that makes it so easy to load 10 each time. I shoot 10 per target.


The point above is a great one and I can't speak to that. I also don't shoot as much as you, so the above statement is more impactful to you.

Now, that said... My 22 is a Sig Mosquito which is very particular when it comes to ammo. CCI Mini Mags are recommended and have performed flawlessly for me. They're about $7/100 rounds. I have also tested Federal Auto Match (about $20/350) and the Federal Bulk Pack (about $18/550). These perform equally well for me and would be a lot more cost effective for you (with consideration to the points made above).


----------



## 22Cal (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Fellows,

Thanks for your replies. The reason I started to shoot 22s is because I really enjoy shooting (a lot) and the cost of ammo for my larger cailber guns was getting too expensive. 

I was just wondering if I could improve my target skills a bit by using some specific ammo. I'm NOT trying to buy the cheapest stuff around. If there is something better I will pay the extra cost (to a point, I suppose).

Now again, keep in mind I know very little about guns and I'm just trying to learn.

My current favorite 22 ammo is Federal Premium, stock # 810. It is a 40 grain, copper plated solid load. After shooting probably over 7000 rounds of it I have never had a dud or a jam in either my Buck Mark or my MKIII. I can not say that about the several other brands that I have tried.

Anyway, tell me what I should be looking for in 22 target shooting ammo.

Thanks in advance,

Cal


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

In my MKII I'll shoot CCI SV and Wolf MT. You can't go wrong with mid to high end Eley either. If your gun cycles it without problem shoots well for your needs and is reliable then any priced ammo, high or low, is what you should use. Oh, and I'll 2nd the CCI blazer.



> but I was hoping for some ammo which would make me a better shooter


I know what you mean, but ammo won't make you a better shooter. It'll only provide a more consistant performance. If _you _can't hit your target in the first place, no ammo regardless of the $ is going to hit the target. It's always humbling when someone out shoots you with your oun gun/ammo....


----------



## 22Cal (Apr 8, 2011)

talldrink said:


> I know what you mean, but ammo won't make you a better shooter. It'll only provide a more consistant performance. If _you _can't hit your target in the first place, no ammo regardless of the $ is going to hit the target. It's always humbling when someone out shoots you with your oun gun/ammo....


Hi tall,

Thanks for the reply and confirming what I was thinking. I guess I'll just have to practice more. :mrgreen:

Cal


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, damn the luck, huh? :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I shoot indoor 50 ft. bullseye match and use CCI standard velocity, as do 15 of the 20 people that shoot the same league that night. It costs more than a lot of the stuff out there but has fewer flyers (this means those holes sticking out in the middle of nowhere are my fault not the ammos.) ands in the last 8 years I don't think I have had more than 4 or 5 duds/miss fires/hang fires. Most of the other 5 I shoot with use the higher end target stuff are shooting in the master and high master class and are good enough to need a better quality ammunition.


----------



## 22Cal (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi sgms,

Many thanks for the information. Just out of curiosity, what exact brands/type do those other 5 people use?

Cal


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Most are shooting Lapu right now because they can still get it locally here. I think it's Center-X and Xact and the shop sells it at $99.00 to $129.00 a brick. I'm not that good so for me its CCI Standard.


----------

